

JSii - full text search in 100% javascript - karussell
http://github.com/karussell/jsii

======
karussell
Write what you think about this idea and especially the opportunities
explained in my blog post:

[http://karussell.wordpress.com/2010/11/01/full-text-
search-i...](http://karussell.wordpress.com/2010/11/01/full-text-search-
in-100-javascript-the-future-of-javascript-is-bright/)

